# I had more than i thought!!



## RichGall (Aug 28, 2007)

While I was waiting for the garage floor paint to dry I thought I would take a few pictures:

Full collection




































Chemical Guys









Polycharger
IMG]http://i846.photobucket.com/albums/ab23/gallr8/DSC02115.jpg[/IMG]

Car Lack









Clear Kote









Monza
IMG]http://i846.photobucket.com/albums/ab23/gallr8/DSC02118.jpg[/IMG]

Clays



























Zanio









Zymol









Waxes


















Dodo




































AutoGlym


















Sonus









swissvax









MF





































DAS


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice collection and it's good to see someone that takes care in their gear also. I hate seeing bottles with dirty hand prints and labels all creased and peeled.

Well, with the exception of your Mer. Get it cleaned. :lol:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow man - you've got it baaaaad !! :doublesho:lol:

Great collection :thumb:

Like Lee said above, good to see clean bottles... I can't stand having grubby prints and dirt on my OCD items either.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## RichGall (Aug 28, 2007)

wee_green_mini said:


> Wow man - you've got it baaaaad !! :doublesho:lol:


I really did not think that I had that much product! But I know see that I am far more addicted than I initally thought!


----------



## JoeNobody (Feb 21, 2010)

How much of it has never been used?


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Detailing gear envy !:doublesho

Hope the new garage update allows you to see it all in the future !


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

WTF :doublesho
Nice collection...wooooooooowwwwww


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

lee. said:


> Nice collection and it's good to see someone that takes care in their gear also. I hate seeing bottles with dirty hand prints and labels all creased and peeled.
> 
> Well, with the exception of your Mer. Get it cleaned. :lol:


LOL i thought i was the only one like my bottles clean ?:lol:


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

horned yo said:


> LOL i thought i was the only one like my bottles clean ?:lol:


same here. everytime i use a bottle i try to clean it up after


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Im well impressed, but I think that you need to speak to someone about it.


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice massive collection


----------



## Gareth2665 (Nov 8, 2006)

mmmmmm... thats an awful lot of gear there old bean!!!. Spoilt for choice i would say. However there are people that can help you, you know


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

nice!

What do you use the Isoclene for? Dads got loads that he uses on his computers.


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

wtf! theres more gear there than in some shops,you'll never use all that,however I just lurv swissol stuff & your's would look much better in my collection


----------



## thejudd (Jun 10, 2010)

Jesus how much did all that cost?
If you dont mind me asking of course.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Tut tut no Dodo Juice Born to be mild:lol:


----------



## bigbenstrikes (Sep 9, 2009)

alexf said:


> nice!
> 
> What do you use the Isoclene for? Dads got loads that he uses on his computers.


Isoclene is ipa...


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

wow, that is some collection !!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I think you can safely open a shop now....!!!

Brill collection :thumb:


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice colletion.


----------



## RichGall (Aug 28, 2007)

alexf said:


> nice!
> 
> What do you use the Isoclene for? Dads got loads that he uses on his computers.


Isoclene or IPA - I use it prior to applying Zanio Z2 or i often use it before a prewax. Pretty handy stuff actually!


----------



## RichGall (Aug 28, 2007)

thejudd said:


> Jesus how much did all that cost?
> If you dont mind me asking of course.


Really I have no Idea I would say £1500 maybe ven more!


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Christ!!

I thought I had quite a lot of gear... but now I realise I haven't at all...

I think your detailing collection is worth than my car!!!!


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

WTF, as the late Michael Jackson would say... You Bad


----------



## WR1 Shane (Mar 22, 2010)

Holy sh!t thats a big collection!


----------



## CJS-086 (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow, that's a real nice collection you have.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Dayyyyyyyyyym thats a lot of gear, so are you happy with it all or do you still have little bits and bobs you want to buy?


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

That is a mother of a collection :thumb:



Ross said:


> Tut tut no Dodo Juice Born to be mild:lol:


Trust you to notice that :lol:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Thats a massive collection but I think I'm trying to catch you up :lol:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

IanG said:


> Thats a massive collection but I think I'm trying to catch you up :lol:


Photo's :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

uruk hai said:


> Photo's :thumb:


I'm cringing at the thought of taking it all off the shelves :lol:


----------



## REGENT (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice collection....


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lol

Nice collection


----------



## yungmannfuzz (May 13, 2010)

I cant believe that. That is way more products than I have seen in auto stores!


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

JoeNobody said:


> How much of it has never been used?


Most of it... Seems like an "Obsessive Collection Disorder" :lol:


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

woo u sure are blessed


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

WOW! That's a huge collection!


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Holy cr*p, now that's one big collection !!! :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho


----------



## Gareth2665 (Nov 8, 2006)

Amazing..... How do you ever hope to use all those products?


----------



## TMM (Aug 30, 2008)

there are people you can see about this kind of thing lol.


----------



## bimmerjam (Feb 26, 2009)

eBay is your friend


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

You've got it baaaaaad!


----------



## pod_4 (Jun 29, 2010)

wow thats some collection of detailing gear!


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Impressive


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Nice collection, would put a few 'Pros' on here to shame!

tim


----------

